# Good styles for BJJ crosstraining



## TrainHARD (May 15, 2002)

I currently train Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and am looking for a style to crosstrain in. Does anyone have any suggestion as to what style would be helpful and how? Does anyone here study BJJ and crosstrain in another style? If so, how has it helped your BJJ?

Thanx:asian:


----------



## old_sempai (May 15, 2002)

:asian: 

I would prefer knowing more about someone's experiences and MA background before making a recommendation.  However, a number of other arts come to mind, one is Yoshinkan Aikido, and stay away from the soft Uyeshiba styles.  They have their purpose, but it would not be that useful for yourself.  Another is Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu, its the grandfather of BJJ, and while similar has its distinct differences.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Kyle (May 15, 2002)

Always assuming you have access to a good qualified instructor, I would recommend Muay Thai or JKD/Kali.  If striking and grappling are two sides of the coin, you should look to train the other side.

    - Kyle


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2002)

I'm studying JKD and BJJ (from the same instructor, a certified JKD instructor and a BJJ brown belt who goes to Brazil every year to compete). It works well; I also practice FMA.


----------



## darkdragoon (May 29, 2002)

Shootwrestling (no gi) would help.   Judo helps standing throws.  Muay Thai etc. for striking.


----------

